
Failure: A Checklist - wslh
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2016/01/28/failure-a-checklist.aspx
======
wslh
Much like the "Associate complexity with added value", for example, we see
unlimited challenges in the computer science field that don't move the needle
at the big picture level.

